# ,  / > Icom >     721  735(731)

## ra6fvh

.         ?  ICOM 731(735)  ICOM 721 ?

----------


## RN3GP

> 


    "",        . http://yl2rmk.qrz.ru/icom751a.html

----------


## UA8U

> ""


 , IC-751  IC-731    .      IC-751.

----------


## Serg

Icom       ,  ,     CI-V,         .

,    RK6AJE,     718,    .

----------


## RA9SVY

> 


   .

----------


## ra6fvh

:Sad:

----------


## ra6fvh

,   .      .    ,    .

----------


## RV9UP

IC-735   PBT (PassBand Tuning) control.    .
     USB/LSB     :
1.    BFO.
2.     .
3. .. 1  2 .

    PBT   Notch.      .
   .  IC-765.  .

 IC-721 (IC-725)   - 70  9 ,     - 75  9, 455 
 IC-731 (IC-735)   - 70, 9  455 .

73 UP

P.S.   Inrad    Icom.

----------

ra6fvh

----------


## RV9UP

> inrad   735?


  /:

http://www.inrad.net/home.php?cat=72

73
 RV9UP

----------

RA9SVY

----------


## RK3TV

,         .     ,          2,3 ,         .    ,     IC-732(IC-737A).    ,        9 .

----------


## US7IGN

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Icom-IC-735-...item1e96dc46ac
     430      ...

----------


## RD6LW

> .


 , !       :

----------

ra6fvh

----------


## ua3rmb

> ,  ?    ...


    .     430-,      ( 83-   ).

----------

RV3RF

----------


## Serg

> ,  ?    ...


  ( )      .

----------


## ra6fvh

fl-30    fl-80 ? Ic731

----------


## UT0UM

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Icom-IC-735-...item1e96dc46ac
>      430      ...


   HEATHKIT HW-8 197 - 
 ,        
   - ,   
     40

----------


## Serg

> 40


 ESR ,         ,        .         , ,    ,         ,     -     .

----------


## RV3RF

> :  fl-30    fl-80 ???


    ,         . 
RZ3CC)         ,    .      
   - 735 -    ,       
 -   ,     -   -, 
  - .

----------

ra6fvh

----------

721           .       5+  ,         .          ,  ,      .                    .

----------


## Eugene163

> ,


     ,    721-,    .

----------

